# Removing water spots from chrome



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Apply a coat of synthetic sealant or wax on the chrome piece. It should make water spot removal easy and won't require the clay bar all the time.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

clay bars do some amazing stuff.


----------

